# carbon fiber trunk?



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

anyone have a picture of wat a 200sx carbon fiber trunk looks like??? thanx lots if u do


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

www.syndicatekustomz.com


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

ooo thanx... but the middle part is stock? u can't get that carbon fiber too? can you? 0_o


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

email mike of SKZ and ask about it, I'm not positive, never had a 200sx or a need for that trunk.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

teovietg said:


> anyone have a picture of wat a 200sx carbon fiber trunk looks like??? thanx lots if u do


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=80431&highlight=carbon+fiber+trunk

"konfusion3" was an awsome guy...........he just up and dissapeard one day  he would give people disounts too.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)




----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

yea i've seen that one before but u know the middle part that's still green? i was wondering if they make one where that part is carbon fiber too


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

yea i'd be totally down with a real c/f panel for the sentra!


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

yea seriously that shit would look hella hard hope they do make it or will til then maybe just a fiber glass one... wats the difference in weight between carbon fiber and fiber glass? a lot? a little?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

pete? said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=80431&highlight=carbon+fiber+trunk
> 
> "konfusion3" was an awsome guy...........he just up and dissapeard one day  he would give people disounts too.



Guess who's back! :thumbup: Just pm me for pics and pricing.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ScorchN200SX said:


>




Why in the hell would you put Infiniti badges on a 200sx? Did I miss something? :wtf:


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

i'm guessing its on there cuz it has the infiniti like grille in front and ummm... maybe... dunno why but... infiniti is also nissan but yea... *shrugs* my guess


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

How about reaplacing the ugly ass red center bar, with a cf one?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

konfuzion3 said:


> Why in the hell would you put Infiniti badges on a 200sx? Did I miss something? :wtf:


I was thinking the same thing...  


Infiniti Type R maybe?


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

Slayer2003 said:


> How about reaplacing the ugly ass red center bar, with a cf one?


i've seen this guy with the center part with a piece that looked like grey carbon fiber but not sure if it was but it looked pretty hard... so maybe they do make it? or... custom...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

teovietg said:


> i've seen this guy with the center part with a piece that looked like grey carbon fiber but not sure if it was but it looked pretty hard... so maybe they do make it? or... custom...











1999 nissan sentra SE-L


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I would REALLY REALLY like that one! lol. But, if someone made a carbon fiber one, garunteed I'd be one of the frst buyers. 


BTW, the exhaust isnt centered on that bumper.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

Slayer2003 said:


> I would REALLY REALLY like that one! lol. But, if someone made a carbon fiber one, garunteed I'd be one of the frst buyers.
> 
> 
> BTW, the exhaust isnt centered on that bumper.


lol ok... not carbon fiber haha but it kinda looked like it from a far ^__^ and yea... wat's a SE-L? 0_o never heard of that before... anymore pictures?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

teovietg said:


> lol ok... not carbon fiber haha but it kinda looked like it from a far ^__^ and yea... wat's a SE-L? 0_o never heard of that before... anymore pictures?


se-l is just another trim from the sentra (such as xe, gxe, se). It was equiped with the sr20 instaed of the ga16.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

teovietg said:


> lol ok... not carbon fiber haha but it kinda looked like it from a far ^__^ and yea... wat's a SE-L? 0_o never heard of that before... anymore pictures?


the SE-L was only in 1999. it had the 98 200sx front end, the clear rear turns, and the "c/f" bumper trim. it was equiped with the sr20de engine, the rest was exactly the same as the GXE-LE (bucket seats, premium sound, black interior)

more pics? yea! iv got more pics   

but i think everyone will agree justins se-l  is the nicest, other than the headlights and grill, the exterior is stock.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

pete? said:


> the SE-L was only in 1999. it had the 98 200sx front end, the clear rear turns, and the "c/f" bumper trim. it was equiped with the sr20de engine, the rest was exactly the same as the GXE-LE (bucket seats, premium sound, black interior)
> 
> more pics? yea! iv got more pics
> 
> but i think everyone will agree justins se-l  is the nicest, other than the headlights and grill, the exterior is stock.


ooooo thats nice... what kinda bumer is that he gots on his car? looks really nice but yea so 99 huh... in the states right? so u can actually buy it if u can find it? wat's the stats on that engine? is it a one of a kind sr20 for the se-l? or does another come stock with the same engine?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=nissan+carbon+trunk+vis

and ebay

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It's funny to see people post "if ya make that we'll buy it"....then Mike does ,and nobody buys it...Lame.
Just look at the lip as an example.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

teovietg said:


> ooooo thats nice... what kinda bumer is that he gots on his car? looks really nice but yea so 99 huh... in the states right? so u can actually buy it if u can find it? wat's the stats on that engine? is it a one of a kind sr20 for the se-l? or does another come stock with the same engine?


the bumpers are completly stock :thumbup: 

it came on 98 200sx's and also on all 1999 sentras. the SR20 is the same low port in all b14's. yes, the se-l is from the USA but is somewhat rare.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

well,
trunks and fenders are one thing, a lip and wing is another. there the style has to meet the people who have the cash to buy.

Seth


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

pete? said:


> the bumpers are completly stock :thumbup:
> 
> it came on 98 200sx's and also on all 1999 sentras. the SR20 is the same low port in all b14's. yes, the se-l is from the USA but is somewhat rare.


ooo so is there like any where i can get the bumper??? ^__^ and if i can do u know how much the bumper would cost? but yeaaa ur lik the only one that answers all the questions i ask lol thanx dude


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

teovietg said:


> ooo so is there like any where i can get the bumper??? ^__^ and if i can do u know how much the bumper would cost? but yeaaa ur lik the only one that answers all the questions i ask lol thanx dude


only place would be.
1. dealer
2. www.carpartswholesale.com
3. a part out
4. a lucky junk yard find.
5. maybe you could get a 99 owner to swap with you?

im happy u like that bumper. i think its one of the best looking front ends for the b14 save the GTR kit. glad i can help :cheers:


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

pete? said:


> only place would be.
> 1. dealer
> 2. www.carpartswholesale.com
> 3. a part out
> ...


koo thanx man haha to bad u don't live in sd... cuz i can't find a single junkyard around here with b14 parts but if anyone from sd know one hit me up with an address or something


----------

